# General > PC & Console Gaming >  World of Warcraft Caithness.org Guild?

## Rheghead

Is anybody interested in forming a Caithness.org guild?  PvP, normal or roleplayer? I've been in a few guilds and they are bitterly disappointing, I wonder if we can make an orger guild then we might be able to have aa better kindred helping attitude?

----------


## Niall Fernie

We would all need to be on the same realm for a kick off.

I'd be reluctant to change as I have a lot of friends on the one I currently occupy.

I also have my own guild that consists of me and all my alts that I use purely for bank space but I would be happy to take an alt to an Orger Guild.

The new changes in Cataclysm looks like Blizzard are trying to help out the smaller guilds by allowing them to team up and go to 25 man raids.

Just a thought, but are there enough Orgers in Azeroth to even get a charter signed?

BTW:  This is my main on the WoW Armory.

----------


## Yoda the flump

Guess it would be pick a server then and away we go.....

Definately have to be horde, not sure about the DK though Niall....

----------


## Niall Fernie

hehe, I love my DK, it was fun lvling and when I get my gear together great fun to tank with.  I've still got to sort out my blood spec as well, its a mess.

My other 80 is a lock which I enjoyed playing until I started doing heroics and now I think I need a respec to up the dps.

I pretty much got one of every class except a priest.

So are you suggesting we start a fresh character on another server?  If you wanted to come on to Al'Akir I have lots of help there and can provide lots of boosting.  Also between me and the missus we have almost every profession maxed out so can also make pretty much any gear to help with lvling.

I much prefer PvE but would not be adverse to a little PvP, have never even looked at arena only BGs.

----------


## Rheghead

Sounds good to me starting afresh in Al'Akir  :Smile: 

Nice gear Niall, except I'm not sure about the belt though as it is a tank item.

----------


## Niall Fernie

I have a different set of gear for tanking, thats the DPS stuff.

I'll pm you my e-mail addy that I use for WoW you should be able to get me on the new RealID (for add to friends) thing when you join Al'Akir.

----------


## Rheghead

This is me. :: 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sh...ir&cn=Smegheid

----------


## elaine

lol - the guild should be called "Run away little girl"  or  "My,   you're a tall one!"   

this is me:  http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sh...Akir&cn=Lorlor

or "I got what you need!"      hehehee

----------


## robglysen

I been in same guild nearly 2 years, so i'm not moving but heres my main...

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sh...e+Peak&cn=Zoon

If your after kingslayer I would try get it before cata comes out as it'll prob become a feat of strength and no longer attainable, like Hand of Adal was.

----------


## rich62_uk

Rob have got to say your character is very much like yourself in real life well done...... :Wink:

----------


## Skirza

LoL...shows what an idiot I am...never really occurred to me that Orgers would play WOW. It's a nice idea to have an Org realm, but like the others said it would be hard to get everyone on the same realm. I have too many lvl 80's to move and really can't face rolling a new character.

----------


## cemmts

Well I created a new toon on Al'Akir 
First time playing really on the 14 day trial

Lvl 6 now :P

----------

